# Febuary Photo Challenge



## murlis

Seeing the distinct lack of photo challenges I thought I'd make up one if people wanted, just a simple one with not as much complex rules as the usual... Feel free to overrule this and ignore me by all means but where is the fun in that ^_^

Your theme is... *HISTORY!

PM your pictures to me and the submission date is FEBUARY 29TH

Thanks *


----------



## TwoRails

Why PM?  why not post them?


----------



## pharmakon

When is this taking place?


----------



## b1barker

Can we just posted them here?


----------



## murlis

Yeah post them here


----------



## tododelsur

Silhouette In The Abandoned House Of Lost Minds by Todo Del Sur, on Flickr


----------



## murlis

it's going to be very one sided at this rate!


----------



## apples

murlis said:


> it's going to be very one sided at this rate!



haha! heres some balance: 

i shot a lighthouse...people still like lighthouses right?

http://[url=http://www.flickr.com/p.../76278103@N02/]hyaluronidase[/url], on Flickr


house by hyaluronidase, on Flickr


----------



## fokker

The History Channel


----------



## NinjaHood

Bufu &amp; Cobi by MichaelDearborn, on Flickr

Thanks, mane.


----------



## MTVision

NinjaHood said:
			
		

> I keep failing at uploading the photo. How do I get it on here from my flickr?



Go to share. Choose grab the code. Copy and paste the BBcode here


----------



## RacePhoto

Druid circle on a hill overlooking Inverness, Scotland. (is that old enough and historic?)


----------



## Berter

old.


----------



## Josh66

fokker said:


> The History Channel


But there's no aliens or UFOs...

(Used to love the history channel, but when did aliens become 'history'?)


----------



## vicky15781

History ??


History Standing | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## HL45

911_2011 by mtw2118, on Flickr


----------



## luvmyfamily

Historic late 1700's - early 1800's gravestone.  Civil war era, slaves buried in this small historic graveyard.


----------



## starimagephoto

Can't seem to post image

End of the Oregon Trail

http://www.starimagephoto.com/photos/the_end_of_the_Oregon_trail.jpg



Oregon Trail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jake337

O|||||||O said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> 
> The History Channel
> 
> 
> 
> But there's no aliens or UFOs...(Used to love the history channel, but when did aliens become 'history'?)
Click to expand...

I'm guessing they've been around all through history making sure we don't destroy ourselves.  Just getting us prepared for their arrival.  Have you not noticed how aliens are in Most kids cartoons these days too.


----------



## RacePhoto

O|||||||O said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> 
> The History Channel
> 
> 
> 
> But there's no aliens or UFOs...
> 
> (Used to love the history channel, but when did aliens become 'history'?)
Click to expand...


Cajun pawn shop, Ice Road Truckers, Jousting, human combat, top shot, ax men. I'll take Top Gear though.


----------



## Brohart

I have a picture I'm going to post, need to find it first


----------



## trommie

Automotive History


----------



## molested_cow

Well since a photograph is capturing a past moment, technically, any photograph will qualify


----------



## bazooka




----------



## rokclmb

Here's the result of some current history:





This is a result of the tsunami that was caused by earthquake in Japan March 11, 2011.


----------



## RKDeity

Historical display of tanks and vehicles at Ft. Stewart in GA


----------



## Josh220

Do we have to shoot it specifically for this or can we use an image we already have?


----------



## EIngerson

Shuri Castle by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## chuasam




----------



## Rawshooter

"Battle of Britain"  ..  Hawker Hurricane / Spitfire





   --->   Battle of Britain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

~ Don


----------



## WesVFX

The History Channel is my mortal enemy from a business standpoint.... 

I work at the Outdoor Channel so...


----------



## Kendustin

Definitely interesting with full of thrill.. Thanks


----------



## IByte

jake337 said:
			
		

> I'm guessing they've been around all through history making sure we don't destroy ourselves.  Just getting us prepared for their arrival.  Have you not noticed how aliens are in Most kids cartoons these days too.



Be careful of their probes OO.


----------



## Thunder_o_b

Sunset Cleveland Ohio 1978. Before the air pollution was cleared up. The only good thing about that pollution was the spectacular sunsets.


----------



## The_Machinist

I guess this seems like an interesting place to make my first post.... (other than intro)  I'll keep the images small so as to not take up too much space, which one do you prefer?

Abandoned mining building at Almaden Quicksilver County Park, two views.




Historic Corrosion by Darrell Vaughn, on Flickr




Going To Pieces&quot; by Darrell Vaughn, on Flickr


----------



## davesnothere11

Saw this at a collapsed building up in the mountains, it was part of the Willow Creek mine.




Radio? by davesnothere11, on Flickr


----------



## Timoris

The old Post office building in Old Montreal.
A testament to mans' past greatness.


----------



## tmL

Temple Guardian


----------



## tmL

Oops sorry, double post!


----------



## bhop

Le Mans..Sport by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## oostinr

Hodgson Water Mill by oostinr, on Flickr


----------



## mommy-medic

http://www.flickr.com/photos/25783129@N07/6457454331

Hrmmmm... How do you grab the code when accessing Flickr from phone?


----------



## Big_Pink_Snapper

No Border






Original:


----------



## davesnothere11

mommy-medic said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/25783129@N07/6457454331
> 
> Hrmmmm... How do you grab the code when accessing Flickr from phone?



You can't from the mobile site. You have to click on the link to the full site and then you can copy the BB code from the share menu just like on your home computer.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Cuban cigar history


----------



## murlis

These are all amazing! Just one more day to get your pictures in!


----------



## ahcigar1

My entry.  An old covered bridge built in 1880.


----------



## J.Kris

from inside the bunker, San Fransisco bay, War of 1905
by: J.kris


----------



## robertscott

Did I make it in time?

Here's a house that would have been much more inviting in history!


----------



## RacePhoto

WesVFX said:


> The History Channel is my mortal enemy from a business standpoint....
> 
> I work at the Outdoor Channel so...



Outdoor, didn't that used to be Spike or something, or the Man Channel or James Bond and stuff channel? LOL

They keep changing names on these things. Outdoor Life Network changed to Versus became NBC Sports to have a better name. That was easy?

There's some sort of identity crisis going on here and I don't have cable, so which one are you with?


----------



## ElenaIuliana

I think we need to start another contest now....


----------



## Diffuser

So, who has won the Feb contest at the end?


----------



## Timoris

Next comes the voting, we will know in April


----------



## austinpcherry

I know I'm late, but thought I would post anyway. I just found this forum and like the vibe I get.


----------



## murlis

I'll have a look through all these and see what I can do tomorrow ) thanks guys!


----------



## ElenaIuliana

I think you should make a new thread for this month's contest...


----------



## GreatOaksPhoto

All of these shots are great, I am so looking forward to learning from the wealth of knowledge on this site.


----------



## charlie76

Here's some history...Italian style.


----------



## ibtm

We came upon this pod of Orcas only 2 miles off shore at Cabo Del Sol, Mexico.  They were feeding on a school of skate and all of a sudden they started to breach---it was fantastic.  My D90 was handy and I just kept shooting!!  Historically speaking---this was last year!


----------



## TwoRails

is there a "winner" ???


----------



## charlie76

ibtm said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8143"/>
> We came upon this pod of Orcas only 2 miles off shore at Cabo Del Sol, Mexico.  They were feeding on a school of skate and all of a sudden they started to breach---it was fantastic.  My D90 was handy and I just kept shooting!!  Historically speaking---this was last year!



Wow what a great shot.  Good timing and probably a little lucky to have a camera aimed in that direction!!!!


----------



## ibtm

charlie76 said:


> ibtm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachments/photo-challenge/8143-febuary-photo-challenge-img_0637.jpg"/>
> We came upon this pod of Orcas only 2 miles off shore at Cabo Del Sol, Mexico.  They were feeding on a school of skate and all of a sudden they started to breach---it was fantastic.  My D90 was handy and I just kept shooting!!  Historically speaking---this was last year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a great shot.  Good timing and probably a little lucky to have a camera aimed in that direction!!!!
Click to expand...


It was an amazing hour!  Definitely some luck involved when they both breached!  I just kept my finger on my autowinder and really didn't know exactly what I had till we got back to our house.  I have sold this image the most of any of my work---what a ball!


----------



## ChristianGrattan

Funny, I like it.


----------



## ChristianGrattan

That's really beautiful.  It reminds me of where I grew up.


----------



## ChristianGrattan

rokclmb said:


> Here's the result of some current history:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a result of the tsunami that was caused by earthquake in Japan March 11, 2011.



That is a haunting image.


----------



## johngalliano032

beautiful photo! good job!


----------



## Photographersydney

Hi Berter ,
This is nice shot , I really like this photo...


----------



## WilliamDSLR

Fantastic photo of the bus on the building after the Japan tsunami!  You won't get an opportunity to get shots like that everyday, and thank God you don't


----------



## 3bayjunkie

murlis said:
			
		

> Seeing the distinct lack of photo challenges I thought I'd make up one if people wanted, just a simple one with not as much complex rules as the usual... Feel free to overrule this and ignore me by all means but where is the fun in that ^_^
> 
> Your theme is... HISTORY!
> 
> PM your pictures to me and the submission date is FEBUARY 29TH
> 
> Thanks



Just so you know, it is spelled "February". Not trying to be a prick, just dont want you to go though life spelling the month wrong. I noticed you misspelled it both times.


----------



## beerioua

I don't like the pictures with black background.


----------



## MatthewSamantha

Where is this taking place?


----------



## amiraA

hey guys this challenge has ended?????? right


----------



## Menthol

I know the challenge has already ended but I will submit anywhere in the hope that it is not against the rules.

Ladies and Gentlemen ... THE QUEEN (UK)


----------



## MLeeK

It's long closed with the winner already voted and announced. But nice shot!


----------



## cbsuzieq36

I am brand new here so I am not sure if this applies but I thought what the heck post it anyway


----------



## guitarsam120

This is a building in Rehoboth where i live. Has been a spot for families for 50 years. This is it after Hurricane Sandy. It has been knocked down and rebuilt again and again...funland

-Sam Burton
(taken with Sony A65)


----------



## Justman1020

This thread is a year old...and it's been 4 months since someone posted in it. But hey....we don't have a monthly challenge around here anyways...and it's almost feb again.


----------



## CA_




----------



## AndrewHux




----------



## AndrewHux

Justman1020 said:


> This thread is a year old...and it's been 4 months since someone posted in it. But hey....we don't have a monthly challenge around here anyways...and it's almost feb again.




 Better late than never .....LOL


----------



## kokonut

Berter said:


> old.



I find this one really good!
Great scenery and well done colors!


----------



## DivadWaldoss

CA_ said:


> View attachment 33686


@CA_
How do you make the skin look/glow like that?


----------



## baneling

here is my submission
http://pcdn.500px.net/10557315/a0617af4dc0e511a7cfc6ecb66fc63fd0c2ce121/4.jpg


----------



## CA_

DivadWaldoss said:


> CA_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33686
> 
> 
> 
> @CA_
> How do you make the skin look/glow like that?
Click to expand...


I do a technique I coined called vector light shaping. I did a slight variation of it actually on this. 

I slowly / delicately blurr the skin to remove the texture (something I would normally not do, but this is a pin-up so it is supposed to look that way), then for the large skin highlights, I bring a flatten'd copy of the picture into Illustrator and draw each light pattern onto the image; like the way it would cast on her arm, her legs, etc. Then I take those shapes, import as raster images in PS, set to overlay (or soft light depending on what they're covering) and then I guassian blurr the shapes until they have a nice skin wrapping effect. Then adjust opacity / fill to taste. I'm putting together a tutorial on this technique that I'll be posting soon.


----------



## SoLucky

Slate Run Living Historical Farm (1880's life)
Canal Winchester, OH


----------



## matwest904q

Here's mine.






[/URL]
Clyde Jetty by Matthew West[/img]


----------



## RufioPow

The Old Red Barn by Grant Lechner Photography, on Flickr


----------



## NavinSaeed

Old Friday Mosque by NavinSaeed, on Flickr


----------



## crystalreef

These are taken at Tulum.


----------



## crystalreef

*History:*
The first track in the Agawa Canyon was laid during the winter of 1911. The Algoma Central Railway began development of the Agawa Canyon Wilderness Park in 1952 with the clearing of a picnic area. With increased service from Algoma Central's Agawa Canyon Tour Train, the area's natural beauty makes it a popular tourist stop. Since 1952, over three million people have visited Agawa Canyon. The word Agawa is native Ojibway for "shelter".


----------



## Mully




----------



## Dikkie

History for me. 
Not the oldest building I've seen in my life, but the baths of Caracalla were nice.

Not the best photo I have, but it was nice there. As you can see a lot of aberration at the sides, that's because I used a fisheye, and even then the building is not fitting. It was quite large, the Romans still had lots of space to build...  
It must have been quite a mastodon of a bathing place.


----------



## hydroshock

By the tracks..


----------



## PropilotBW

Interesting photos.


----------



## ATVrider43

New here and found this so I thought my grandpas 75+ year old barn would be good


----------



## Casey615

An abandoned old barge/crane along the Mississippi

**Edit: Just noticed this is a thread from Feb. 2012. I'm a little behind on the times. Woops.


----------



## ATVrider43

Haha wow!  I was just following other people whoops!


----------



## bluehouse

History?? What do you mean that.??


----------



## emdiemci

I like! That's some history right there... =D


----------



## ryanwaff




----------



## oldhippy




----------



## Awiserbud

I just noticed this thread is over a year old too, I really should pay more attention to the dates.


----------



## manaheim

BTW, for those of you that may not necessarily click in the root of this forum, but who are obviously interested in the challenge ... we're in the process of revitalizing it.  Check out the sticky in this forum.  (also in my sig)


----------



## cynicaster

First real post here, might as well jump right in!

This is one I took at an authentic Styrian armoury in Graz, Austria.  It is the largest of its kind in the world and has been in that same building for hundreds of years.  Flashes and tripods were forbidden so I had to open up that nifty-fifty all the way and use a 2 second timer.  




IMG_4059 by mattdee1977, on Flickr


----------

